# TSG41: Consumer Electronics Snoozefest



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_CES 2011 Coverage: Microsoft Windows Phone 7, Android Tablets, Kinect runs Netflix and Hulu, Color eInk, and more._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the forty first episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Galaxy Tab
www.Samsung.com/GalaxyTab

Verizon iPhone
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/973387-verizon-iphone-set-early-february.html

Microsoft Kinect xBox controls Netflix and Hulu
http://skattertech.com/2011/01/microsoft-announces-netflix-and-hulu-for-kinect/

Hanvon Color eInk
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2375466,00.asp

LED Efficiency at Half the Cost
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/973196-led-efficiency-half-cost.html

Piezoelectricity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectricity

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].

*Next time: Tiered Internet Pricing - what do you think??* Some major ISPs are thinking about charing more based on how much bandwidth you use each month. What to you think? Reply back here!


----------

